# Case 2290 tractor questions



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

There is a local 2290 case tractor for sale that I'm interested in. Tractor starts runs and shifts good but the pto doesn't work. He is asking $2000 obo. My question is what would it take to fix pto and is the price about right for the issue it has. Thanks


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Pto could be many things. Been a while since I worked on one but there the pins on the shift collar of the PTO fall out on occasion, the cable that pushes the valve freeze up or break, could be the pto clutch disks, or seal/piston in the clutch, or a broken shaft.

Having said that the powershift trans in that tractor isn't known to be the strongest. And when they go the cost to fix them will be much more than the tractor is worth.

Personally unless you want a project to work on I would pass.


----------

